# Abysinians in variaty



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Following on from Sarah's thred with the lovely 6 rosette mice here are some that show you progression from whisps onwards to swirls.



















and a bunch of different colours including fox (all abysinians)


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I really do need some of these one day!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I have a few of the less swirly males avaialble at the moment , I could take them to enfield


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

It will be towards the end of the year for me I think... I need to find someone to take the mice I have now, I have to give up mouse keeping for a few months


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Any chance I could get one of these at Petsmart? :lol: None of you guys live near me!!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

They are just beautiful :love1 WANT!


----------

